# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Hỏi đáp máy cnc

## lethanhtungnb89

Xin chào các bác. Em hôm nay xem video về máy cnc này: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIgx8K8o6b0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIgx8K8o6b0[/URL]
Em muốn hỏi có bác nào biết phần mềm xuất file Gcode mà đầu mũi dao có thể xoay theo chiều di chuyển của trục chính không ạ. 
Em xin cảm.

----------


## Ga con

Hỏi bác anhcos ấy, bác ấy có soft CAM làm được vụ này.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos

----------


## vopminh

Mach 3 có hỗ trợ trục cho tangent knife phải không bác?

----------


## Diyodira

bác tham khảo thêm link này

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1436870

----------

anhcos

----------

